# vintage = παλιός κλασικός, του παλιού καλού καιρού, βίντατζ, ρετρό, παλιομοδίτικος, εποχής



## Anni (Apr 15, 2008)

Καλημέρα! Πώς θα μεταφράζατε το "vintage" σε σχέση με ρούχα και τρόπο ζωής;

Πρόκειται για υποτιτλισμό, οπότε δε θα πρέπει να είναι κάτι μακροσκελές. Σκέφτηκα το "παραδοσιακό" ή "παλιομοδίτικο" αλλά δεν έχω ξετρελαθεί κιόλας...

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## kabuki (Apr 15, 2008)

Γεια!
Το βλέπω αρκετά αμετάφραστο σε σάιτ που πουλάνε τέτοια είδη κ.λπ., αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν ωραίο έτσι σε υπότιτλο. Μήπως θα σου έκανε κάτι σε _βίντατζ_;


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 15, 2008)

Θα το έλεγα ρετρό. Βέβαια, για κάποιους ειδήμονες υποτίθεται υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ retro και vintage, αλλά εμένα το ίδιο μου κάνουν. Επίσης η Μαίρη Συνατσάκη τις προάλλες το έλεγε βίντατζ αμετάφραστο, αλλά ίσως φταίει που είναι γλωσσομαθής.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2008)

Προτείνω "*εποχής*" (π.χ. _ρούχα εποχής_).


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2008)

Για εκεί που χωράει και ταιριάζει, μου αρέσει και το «*του παλιού καλού καιρού*». Επειδή το vintage, εκτός από την παλαιότητα, περιέχει και την έννοια της ποιότητας.


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2008)

Αν είναι ουδέτερη η αναφορά, ψηφίζω Ζαζ, ρούχα εποχής.
Αν υπάρχει φόρτιση, ψηφίζω Νίκελ.


----------



## Anni (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ευχαριστώ*

Μάλλον θα παίξω με το παλιομοδίτικο, τελικά, γιατί η συγκεκριμένη τρελή κυρία που δυσκολεύει τη ζωή μου, ανακατεύει τον παλιό καλό καιρό με τη δεκαετία του '60 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!
Άννη (Kassiani από το "άλλο")


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2008)

Anni said:


> Άννη (Kassiani από το "άλλο")



Μα μήπως μόνον εσύ περιέπεσες εν πολλαίς αμαρτίαις;


----------



## Inertia (Apr 17, 2008)

Μάλλον απαντάω λίγα αργά, αλλά θα ήθελα να διορθώσω ότι το vintage κομμάτι είναι συνήθως επώνυμο (εκεί διαφοροποιείται από το hand me downs ή τα ρούχα που γεμίζουν τα καλάθια στις αμερικάνικες αγορές -τα used) το οποίο επιπλέον δεν είναι ποτέ ντεμοντέ, οπότε ίσως πρότεινα το:

παλιό κλασικό κομμάτι
παλιό κλασικό επώνυμο κομμάτι (the longer version)

Όπως ακριβώς και στο κρασί, όπου οι ετικέτες vintage δεν είναι απλώς για παλιά κρασιά, αλλά για κρασιά με "καλή χρονιά"


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2008)

Inertia said:


> Όπως ακριβώς και στο κρασί, όπου οι ετικέτες vintage δεν είναι απλώς για παλιά κρασιά, αλλά για κρασιά με "καλή χρονιά"


Millésimé...:)


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Προτείνω "*εποχής*" (π.χ. _ρούχα εποχής_).



Συνήθως αυτά ανήκουν σε παλιότερες ιστορικές εποχές, πάντως, και αντιστοιχούν στο _period clothing_ / _period clothes_.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 24, 2009)

Inertia said:


> Όπως ακριβώς και στο κρασί, όπου οι ετικέτες vintage δεν είναι απλώς για παλιά κρασιά, αλλά για κρασιά με "καλή χρονιά"


Όχι, στα κρασιά vintage σημαίνει απλώς "εσοδεία". Υποθετικό παράδειγμα: "The 1999 Gevrey-Chambertin vintage was the worst in recent memory".


----------



## stathis (Jan 24, 2009)

Vintage, in wine-making, is the process of picking grapes and creating the finished product. *A vintage wine is one made from grapes that were all, or primarily, grown and harvested in a single specified year*. In certain wines it can denote quality, as in Port wine, where Port houses make and declare "vintage" Port in their best years. From this tradition, *a common, though incorrect, usage applies the term to any wine that is perceived to be particularly old or of a particularly high quality*.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vintage


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2009)

Υπάρχει το ουσιαστικό vintage, εσοδεία, και το επίθετο vintage, καλής χρονιάς κ.λπ. Από Encarta:

noun
1. wine production year: the year in which the grapes used in making a specific wine were harvested 
2. wine from particular year: wine made from a particular harvest of grapes 
3. grape harvesting: the harvesting of grapes for wine 
4. wine: a wine, especially an excellent one 
5. period: the period of time when something appeared or began, or when somebody was born or flourished: _Depression-vintage furniture
_6. group sharing characteristics: a group of people or things that are similar or belong to the same period of time (informal) 

adjective
1. good for wine: produced from or characterized by a good harvest of grapes for wine-making, so that the wine does not have to be improved by blending with wine from another harvest: _a vintage year_ 
2. of best: representing what is best or most characteristic of somebody or something: _a vintage performance_
3. classic: recognized as being of high quality and lasting appeal: _a series of vintage Laurel and Hardy comedies_
4. out of date: no longer fashionable or modern
​


----------



## dipylos (Jan 24, 2009)

Σωστή η προσθήκη του stathis. Ο χαρακτηρισμός vintage μπορεί να σημαίνει "υψηλότερη ποιότητα", αλλά _μόνο_ σε κρασιά ή άλλα ποτά στα οποία ο όρος "εσοδεία" δεν νοείται, π.χ. στα πόρτο, ή σε όσα υφίστανται οινοποίηση solera, π.χ. Μαυροδάφνη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2009)

(Επειδή, εκτός από το εγγόνι, μπορεί να μην καταλαβαίνουμε κι εμείς:)

*solera *(Spanish)
1. a cask containing mature wine that has been aged and is ready to bottle
2. a method of producing wine that is a blend of different vintages using a graded series of casks. A proportion of the wine from the cask with the most mature wine is bottled, and replaced with younger wine from the cask containing the wine that is next in maturity, which in turn is refilled with younger wine, and so on. Once a solera is set up, all the casks will contain blended wine. The system is used especially in Spain for making sherry and also Malaga, Montilla and Alicante's Fondillon, but also in Sicily for Marsala wines.
Source: _Dictionary of Wine_ (Simon Collin)​More: you know where.


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2009)

Nickel, you know where έχει την εξής φράση: In Greece, local Retsina (retsina iszalso) is produced throughout the country.
Έχεις ιδέα τι είναι αυτό το iszalso;


----------



## dipylos (Jan 25, 2009)

Αυθαίρετη προσθήκη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2009)

Costas said:


> Έχεις ιδέα τι είναι αυτό το iszalso;


Εκτός από εύρημα για τον sarant, όχι. Κάποιο «is also» μπερδεύτηκε κάπως στα πόδια του συντάκτη και δεν ήξερε τι έγραφε (πεσμένος στο πάτωμα).


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2009)

Το περίεργο είναι ότι το ξαναλέει πιο κάτω, δε φαίνεται δηλαδή να είναι δακτυλογραφικό...


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2009)

Δεν είναι τυπογραφικό του συντάκτη του άρθρου. Δεν ταιριάζει άλλωστε εκεί. Θα διάβασε κάτι κάπου με το τυπογραφικό και το ξεσήκωσε έτσι. Σε άλλον ανήκει η ρετσινιά του τυπογραφικού. Είναι σαν τον μαθητή που μου είχε μεταφράσει το _κάθισμα_ see. Πού το βρήκες; τον ρώτησα. Στο λεξικό, μου λέει. Σκέφτομαι ότι το see θα μπορούσε να είναι στην έδρα (του επισκόπου), αλλά όχι στο κάθισμα. Τελικά, ήταν κάτι σαν «κάθισμα see καρέκλα». Οπότε δεν είναι το πρώτο τρελό που έχουν δει τα μάτια μου. Μπορεί να σκεφτώ και καλύτερα.

Προσθήκη: το διαδίκτυο διαθέτει επίσης και τους υπόλοιπους συνδυασμούς της κάτω γραμμής του QWERTY (με εξαίρεση το isbalso): isxalso, iscalso, isvalso, isnalso, ismalso.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2009)

Costas said:


> Nickel, you know where έχει την εξής φράση: In Greece, local Retsina (retsina iszalso) is produced throughout the country...


Συγγνώμη, αλλά πού βρίσκεται; Δεν υπάρχει πια εκεί.


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 25, 2009)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι λέγονται "βίντατζ".


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά πού βρίσκεται; Δεν υπάρχει πια εκεί.


Η μαγεία της ζωντανής εγκυκλοπαίδειας: συζητάς εδώ και διορθώνεται εκεί. Αλλά και η μαγεία του Google cache (δες το προηγούμενο στο συνημμένο).

Αναρωτήθηκα μήπως θα έπρεπε να μεταφέρω αυτά τα μηνύματα σε κάποιο νήμα με τίτλο «Τα λάθη της Βικιπαίδειας». Αλλά θα ήταν τεμπέλικο, αφού απλώς μπορεί κανείς, μετά από μια επισήμανση, να πάει να κάνει εκεί τη διόρθωση. (Όχι, δεν την έκανα εγώ.)


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 25, 2009)

*Bίντατζ* είναι, βέβαια. Συνήθως επώνυμα ρούχα/παπούτσια/αξεσουάρ (όχι απαραίτητα πανάκριβες τουαλέτες σχεδιαστών, μπορεί να είναι και Dr Martens που είχαν βγει σε limited edition πριν 20 χρόνια), όχι απαραίτητα φορεμένα και όχι απαραίτητα κλασσικά.

Θα έλεγα ότι διακρίνω (σε ρουχισμό πάντα, αν και ο χαρακτηρισμός βίντατζ δεν περιορίζεται μόνο εκεί):
α) τα βίντατζ που είναι όντως πανάκριβα κομμάτια σχεδιαστών (από 10 χρόνια πριν και βάλε -εικοστός αιώνας πάντως, μετά πάμε σε ρούχα εποχής), των οποίων η αξία συνήθως ανεβαίνει με τα χρόνια και είναι απλησίαστα για τους κοινούς θνητούς (που δεν τους τρέχουν τα φράγκα από τις τσέπες ούτε ζουν με στυλ sex and the city),
β) Τα βίντατζ κομμάτια από δημοφιλείς -και προσιτές οικονομικά- μάρκες, *χαρακτηριστικά για τη εποχή τους*, όπως για παράδειγμα ένα ζευγάρι Dr Martens που δεν βγαίνει πια (ή που λέει made in England, σε αντίθεση με τώρα) όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω, ένα '70s φόρεμα από το H&M, ένα καπέλο Stüssy από τα 80s ή κομμάτια που βρήκαμε κάνοντας πλιάτσικο στη ντουλάπα της μαμάς, του μπαμπά, της θείας/θείου που είχε φοβερό στιλ κλπ, αλλά και αρχαιολογικά κομμάτια που είχαμε αγοράσει εμείς πολλάαα χρόνια πριν και ανακαλύψαμε στη δική μας ντουλάπα (γεγονός που, στο 80% των περιπτώσεων, θα μας βυθίσει σε κατάθλιψη είτε γιατί δεν μας κάνουν πια είτε γιατί μας θυμίζουν τα χρόνια που πέρασαν ). Τέτοια λάφυρα συνήθως προκαλούν το θαυμασμό ή τη ζήλεια (αν μας κάνουν ακόμα) του περίγυρού μας και
γ) τα ψευτοβίντατζ, ήτοι τα ρούχα/παπούτσια κλπ που βγάζουν διάφορες μάρκες κάθε σεζόν (το H&M το κάνει συνέχεια) και, επειδή θυμίζουν τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες και εποχές, τα βαφτίζουν οι ίδιες βίντατζ για να πουλήσουν/επειδή είναι μόδα. Τα υφάσματα είναι συνήθως χάλια, η εφαρμογή χειρότερη και γενικά πολύ μικρή σχέση έχουν με τα αυθεντικά βίντατζ.

Και τώρα ας βγάλω το προσωπείο της συντάκτριας μόδας και ας γυρίσω στις μεταφράσεις μου... :/


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 25, 2009)

Στο Ε της σημερινής Ελευθεροτυπίας (σελ. 74):

Νοσταλγία, ρετρό, βίντα*ζ*.


----------



## curry (Jan 26, 2009)

Λοιπόν, επειδή έχω πάρει διδακτορικό στο Sex and the City, να σας πω ότι οι fashion victim πρωταγωνίστριες το λένε βίντα*τζ* (και καθότι Αμερικάνες, μην σας πω ότι ακούγεται πολύ πολύ ελαφρώς βίντ_εϊ_τζ). Σε άλλα αγγλόφωνα προγράμματα το έχω ακούσει βιντά*ζ*, μπορεί και με ένα ελαφρό _τζ _(αφού δεν είναι Γάλλοι). Αλλά βίνταζ, μου φαίνεται μάλλον λάθος τονισμός από την πλευρά του συντάκτη. Βέβαια, δεν τα ξέρω και όλα, μπορεί κάτι να μου διαφεύγει :).
Νομίζω ότι διύλισα τον κώνωπα επιτυχώς!


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 26, 2009)

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, Curry (άλλος ένας που έχει κάνει διατριβή πάνω στο SATC, by the way ).


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 26, 2009)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σας (πάντα βίντατζ τα έλεγα). Απλώς το ανέφερα για συγκυριακούς λόγους. :)


----------



## nikolaou (Mar 8, 2015)

*«vintage κάτι» = «αυθεντικό κάτι εποχής»;*

Βίντατζ ίσως είναι η πιο πρόσφορη λύση.

Αν ήταν να το πω στα ελληνικά, τo «vintage κάτι» θα το απέδιδα «αυθεντικό κάτι εποχής» - δηλαδή όχι μεταγενέστερο (και/ή αντίγραφο).

Παράδειγμα (από https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/03/07/meze-157/#comment-275989) 

«Ο Harrison πετούσε ένα Vintage αεροσκάφος του B’ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.»
=
«Ο Harrison πετούσε (με) ένα _αυθεντικό_ αεροσκάφος _της εποχής_ του B’ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.»

«Ρετρό», κατά την (εμπειρική) γνώμη μου, δεν σημαίνει vintage, γιατί αναφέρεται σε μεταγενέστερο αντίγραφο – πχ τα σύγχρονα Mini, Fiat 500, ή Beetle είναι ρετρό. Η ντίσκο Ρετρό στην Μιχαλακοπούλου (δεκαετίας 80 - δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμα) έπαιζε δίσκους ρετρό, αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιούσε vintage δίσκους.


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2015)

nikolaou said:


> ... Η ντίσκο Ρετρό στην Μιχαλακοπούλου (δεκαετίας 80 - δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμα) έπαιζε δίσκους ρετρό, αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιούσε vintage δίσκους.



Μπράβο που τη θυμήθηκες!  Και όχι, 78άρια δεν έπαιζε.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2015)

daeman said:


> Μπράβο που τη θυμήθηκες!  Και όχι, 78άρια δεν έπαιζε.


Σ' αυτή την ντίσκο έκαναν πάρτι οι μαθητές μου της Γ' Λυκείου το 1981. Και με κάλεσαν. Πήρα την παρέα μου και πήγα.


----------

